# hot air engine



## steam58 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here a couple pic. of my hot air engine i build a couple years ago from a magizine.                                        
 _________________________________________________


----------



## steam58 (Jan 2, 2011)

Here a video of it running.
_________________________________________________
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ciPPCEPdH8[/ame]
_________________________________________________
Thanks for watching.


----------



## rleete (Jan 2, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## quinette7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting the video. I've seldom seen that type of engine running, and I have been hesitant to begin one for fear that my skills may not have been adequate to get the friction low enough. That video is a good incentive to give it a try.

Bob G


----------



## steam58 (Feb 12, 2011)

I had problem with fiction and valve timing at first but just keep working on it and it started to running real good.


----------



## cfellows (Feb 15, 2011)

Hot air engines were my first love (from a model engine perspective), and this one has been my favorite since I first saw it. Yours is a fine example, both in looks and the way it runs. Gotta find time to build one of these someday!

Chuck


----------

